# sailfin dragons



## redhead_diabolica (Jan 9, 2006)

i'm looking for a new born male sailfin dragon around 25 to 35 dollars in price. the reason i am picky is that i have a friend that bought a sailfin about 3 months ago and it is a female and we want to breed them . i think that if we are able to breed them then we will be bringing a lizard that it very exotic and a great collection for anyone and hopefully lowering the price in the future. please email me if you have any information.

oh yes and if anyone is interested in what else i am going to breed i'll post back. don't worry and hopefully by this time next year we will havge ome baby lizards running around :lol:


----------

